# Do not buy from PCInfinity.net!



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

I ordered a barebones system from them, it didn't work, I sent it back. It took 5 wks for them to reimburse by credit card. During this time they never answered their telephone, they never returned msgs left on their answering machine, they never replied to emails. I was left completely in the dark as to the status of my refund. I finally reached someone on the phone after 5 wks and they said they would refund my card but they charged me a 15% restocking fee, even though they sent me defective hardware.

W/o a doubt the worst online buying experience I've ever had. It was my own fault for not checking with the BBB and resellerratings.com websites, both full of complaints similar to mine (and to which I will be adding my own).

Beware of this company!

Harold


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Warning taken. I would never buy anything from a company not recommended here anyway. I also avoid tiger direct, they aren't a bad outfit but one bad experience with them has made me try to avoid them.

Things were settled to my satisfaction with TD, it just took more effort on my part than was necessary IMO. No biggie, if they have something I want at a better price than I can get at newegg I'll buy from them if the difference is substantial.


----------

